
Ask HN: Any CLI or GUI tool for getting relative paths between 2 folders? - turbo_fart_box
There must be a tool that makes it easier to get a deep relative path between 2 far away folders with ease! Any suggestions?
======
gry
realpath

[https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/Real...](https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/Realpath-
usage-examples.html)

------
jquast
You could write it in one line of Python or so, using os.path.relpath

